# New



## jsmitthh (Feb 22, 2015)

New to the site.  I am 24 and have been lifting since I was 16.  I am not on gear, but looking to learn more about gear.  Anybody have suggestions on steroid e-books?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 22, 2015)

Go to the anabolic forum my friend, you will find all the information your looking for in there.


----------



## jsmitthh (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks dude.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Riles (Feb 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Feb 22, 2015)

jsmitthh said:


> New to the site.  I am 24 and have been lifting since I was 16.  I am not on gear, but looking to learn more about gear.  Anybody have suggestions on steroid e-books?



welcome to the community bro. if you buy the elite membership you have access to all the e-books you could ever want or need. its a regular steroid library in the elite members section and you can download them. you also get 20% discount at iron mag labs and iron mag research so its win win. IML and IMR is all good stuff. I use the IML whey protein and its awesome, and i have my rats using the IMR exemestane and it definitely does its job.


----------



## brazey (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome if you have any questions create a thread and you'll get the help you need.


----------



## Series lab rep (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome 











www.serieslabs.com


----------



## littlekeys30 (Feb 23, 2015)

Welcome man


----------

